# Jamie's food revolution



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like he's having the same, if not worse problems than he had in the UK! PIZZA for breakfast! And chicken nuggets for lunch! How can people possibly think that is a good diet for little schoolchildren? 

When I was at school I really enjoyed the dinners - they weren't perfect and had a fair bit of stodge, but much healthier than what these American kids are getting.


----------



## KateR (Sep 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Looks like he's having the same, if not worse problems than he had in the UK! PIZZA for breakfast! And chicken nuggets for lunch! How can people possibly think that is a good diet for little schoolchildren?
> 
> When I was at school I really enjoyed the dinners - they weren't perfect and had a fair bit of stodge, but much healthier than what these American kids are getting.



I have fond memories of rissoles and winter salad (grated carrot beetroot and savoy cabbage) followed by apple pie which needed a hammer and chisel to break through the pastry!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

Could you believe that Radio DJ?????? What an ignorant man!

I love Jamie!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Could you believe that Radio DJ?????? What an ignorant man!
> 
> I love Jamie!



I used to dislike him at first, but now appreciate that he is being genuine and not publicity seeking like Ramsay, so I think he's a bit of a hero!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

Northener- Im serious- I think Jamie should be knighted.

Perhaps that should be our next Downing Street petition!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Northener- Im serious- I think Jamie should be knighted.
> 
> Perhaps that should be our next Downing Street petition!



He's certainly done a helluva lot to educate people about food and that makes him more deserving of a knighthood than many who get them. 

Perhaps we should let him loose on some 'bad' diabetics next! 

edit: So unfair -showing a Lindor chocolate advert in between! They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

That nice young teen who was overweight, its so sad to see a teen with no confidence or self esteem. Hope he manages to do well at this.

They showed Jamies kids at the begining....can someone please explain to me why his children dont get any older???


----------



## katie (Sep 13, 2010)

I was tricked into watch this (I thought the inbetweener's would be on channel 4 and not E4, doh!).

I think he's great and Lou you are right, should be knighted.  Who cares if he has done all this for money, it's still more than the government can seem to manage 

Pizza for breakfast = crazy!


----------



## katie (Sep 13, 2010)

How are they so shocked by FRUIT?


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont think he's doing it for money! He is a family man and this is reall intesnse time away from his family (that never grow up anyway) but he is compromising all that so thats good enough for me.

I wish there were other people in this country willing to put themselves out there like he does- plus Id really like to have his babies


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

Um, please dont cry Jamie, its not necessary....


----------



## katie (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think he is either, but no harm done if he is 

I don't want him babies though, you're welcome to them lol.


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

IM taping it i take it its good then


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Steffie said:


> IM taping it i take it its good then



I'd say similar to the British one, but the Yanks are a lot more hostile to him - they hate being told what they are doing is wrong and confuse what he is saying about the goverment's guidlelines as him blaming them. It will be interesting to see if he 'turns' the chief dinner lady!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Jamie Oliver is trying very hard to get his message across, even thoe I think he is a bit of an idiot.

Soem Americans struggle with portion size. My American friend likes something she can relate to, so things like an apple the size of a tennis ball is one portion for example, she knows what a tennis ball looks like.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

From what I seen he has little chance of changin anything long term.....he will struggle to actually get them to eat the food he prepares, but hopefully, next week when his food is all that is there they will have no choice to or starve, then they might open thier minds......

The cooking staff dont really care about the food or the kids, they just want to get the food out on time then go home.........and as for government guidlines, what a load of rubbish......jamie couldnt give them rice becuase they were not getting 2 bread units???? rice is the same as bread......

The statistics are there, they are in denial over there state of health.....

Fingers crossed  he get some where...........


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> From what I seen he has little chance of changin anything long term.....he will struggle to actually get them to eat the food he prepares, but hopefully, next week when his food is all that is there they will have no choice to or starve, then they might open thier minds......
> 
> The cooking staff dont really care about the food or the kids, they just want to get the food out on time then go home.........and as for government guidlines, what a load of rubbish......jamie couldnt give them rice becuase they were not getting 2 bread units???? rice is the same as bread......
> 
> ...



Well said - you got it all in a nutshell! Although the kids probably wouldn't know what a nutshell was...

That bit about the rice and bread was pure pantomime - none of them could see just how ridiculous they were being! The guidelines were obviously written for stupid people with no knowledge (or capacity to learn) about nutrition. Things are tough in this country in the fight against obesity, but in the US they just refuse to acknowledge it, it seems, and get all up in arms whaen someone challenges their 'American Way'. Such a shame for the kids - what chance do they have if they're being served pizza for breakfast, with no other choice?


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know why people think this is just an American problem.. As I recall, there were the same problems in this country when they tried this same thing, and parents were passing fast foods through the school fence to the children during lunch breaks.

John..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont think people think its just America..............maybe it started there though.........


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2010)

ukjohn said:


> I don't know why people think this is just an American problem.. As I recall, there were the same problems in this country when they tried this same thing, and parents were passing fast foods through the school fence to the children during lunch breaks.
> 
> John..



I think the problem is worse there, and not just a US problem of course. Part of the problem here is no doubt due to following the US model of schooling. At least over here, as I recall, the kids had some sort of choice in what they ate (even if they chose junk, mainly!). From the eveidence of that programme the children were offered no choice, just whatever was offered, and what was offered simply had to meet some guidelines which resulted in box ticking. The chief dinner lady accepted the foods provided based purely on theri 'main' ingredient - if the food was 11% chicken, for example, then to her it was the same as serving fresh chicken, ignoring the other 89% of stuff in it.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cant wait for next weeks episode.................I however do like ramsay as well and hes on tonight............


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

ukjohn said:


> I don't know why people think this is just an American problem.. As I recall, there were the same problems in this country when they tried this same thing, and parents were passing fast foods through the school fence to the children during lunch breaks.
> 
> John..



I do know someone who did this when her children were at school and she thought the school dinners were not big enough to satisfy her overwieght children. The school then put up a mesh to stop anyone passing anything through the railings and employed security staff on the gate who asked people why they needed to go into school at certain times of the day...


----------



## PhilT (Sep 14, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I dont think he's doing it for money! He is a family man and this is reall intesnse time away from his family (that never grow up anyway) but he is compromising all that so thats good enough for me.
> 
> I wish there were other people in this country willing to put themselves out there like he does- plus Id really like to have his babies


 
Calm down Lou, you'll be stalking him next!


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't see all of that programme, but on a trailer Jamie asked the children whether they knew what it was he was holding in his hand. The child said Potato. It was a bunch of Tomatoes!!!!!!!

I hope he succeeds with this, as he has here in the UK. The dinners in our primary school are much healthier.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2010)

One of the things that stunned me about the English version was how few people, adults and children alike, realised where their nuggets and bangers actually come from... Apart from the supermarket that is. They couldn't identify something as basic as a lamb chop if it didn't have a label on it.

I like wee Jamie, I've watched him grow from a baby chef to one of the most respected food and nutrition campaigners we have. He's always entertaining and never preachy.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just to add to the topic................in america he asked one of the kids to identify what he was holding (tomatoes), the child then replied potatoes.....


----------



## Copepod (Sep 15, 2010)

Not so daft actually - potato and tomato belong to same family of plants, both originate from the Americas, leaves of both are poisonous....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanaceae


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 15, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Not so daft actually - potato and tomato belong to same family of plants, both originate from the Americas, leaves of both are poisonous....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanaceae



That explains it then......


----------



## FM001 (Sep 16, 2010)

I use to like Jamie in the Naked Chief series he did when first starting out, but sadly he has got a bit above himself of late and is on a mission to tell the masses what they can and cannot eat!

Congratulations must go to Mr and Mrs Oliver on the birth of their son Buddy, I am sure buddy will be welcomed into the family by his sisters Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo and Petal Blossom.  (why oh why do these celebs give their kids such unusual names) Toby.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree he may be above himself and might not succeed, but just trying can be enough to get his message accross, which I believe is eat good fresh foods, real meat and real veg........

Did you see that womans freezer, nothing but frozen pizzas, and this was a big freezer...........


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Drat! Missed the first 10 minutes of tonight's episode due to post-Spooks messing about!


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Drat! Missed the first 10 minutes of tonight's episode due to post-Spooks messing about!



Ack see messing around with short haired blonde women will always mess you up lol


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

uh oh, he just made a stoopid diabetes comment, and again!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

katie said:


> uh oh, he just made a stoopid diabetes comment, and again!



Yup! Shame...


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

That kid got it wrong, it was quite obviously an aubergine


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

katie said:


> That kid got it wrong, it was quite obviously an aubergine



 

What's all this about your neck turning a funny colour with diabetes?


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What's all this about your neck turning a funny colour with diabetes?



oh yeah, I was listening properly but heard the doc say something about that (think it was the doc) 

Once I was watching the news in oz and they reported that somebody had been 'capsicum sprayed' I LOLed


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

katie said:


> oh yeah, I was listening properly but heard the doc say something about that (think it was the doc)
> 
> Once I was watching the news in oz and they reported that somebody had been 'capsicum sprayed' I LOLed



So, as well as wearing our socks inside out, we need to be wearing polo necks!


----------



## katie (Sep 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> So, as well as wearing our socks inside out, we need to be wearing polo necks!



haha. i'm going to have to watch that bit again online.

I love that they just asked for documentation that we use knives and forks in schools in the UK


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

katie said:


> haha. i'm going to have to watch that bit again online.
> 
> I love that they just asked for documentation that we use knives and forks in schools in the UK



Just seen that (watching on tv pause) Incredible!


----------



## scotty (Sep 21, 2010)

When that american doctor was talking about diabetes it depressed me a bit speaking about all the complications, eg liver failure losing limbs, losing eyesight i no all this dont need to hear from a stupid american yank


----------



## williammcd (Sep 21, 2010)

cant take anything he says seriously ,
after his advice to the gov they brought in the new school meals that to be honest are and were a mess ,dont know about other school but my children's school have brought back better meal choices and some of the old menu and its winning the battle of the kids leaving the school to buy food from the shops,if he had kept his nose out children would not have been put at risk walking along busy streets full of motors


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

williammcd said:


> cant take anything he says seriously ,
> after his advice to the gov they brought in the new school meals that to be honest are and were a mess ,dont know about other school but my children's school have brought back better meal choices and some of the old menu and its winning the battle of the kids leaving the school to buy food from the shops,if he had kept his nose out children would not have been put at risk walking along busy streets full of motors



well said my sons school has an absolutly brilliant choice of food really is healthy,alas he continues to want to be packed lunch im almost jealous and want to go in and try the food for myself lol.


----------



## bev (Sep 21, 2010)

williammcd said:


> cant take anything he says seriously ,
> after his advice to the gov they brought in the new school meals that to be honest are and were a mess ,dont know about other school but my children's school have brought back better meal choices and some of the old menu and its winning the battle of the kids leaving the school to buy food from the shops,if he had kept his nose out children would not have been put at risk walking along busy streets full of motors



It's not really Jamie's fault if children dont want to eat healthy choices. If children are sneaking out to buy other food - then perhaps the parents and the children need more advice on what is healthy and what is junk food. Given the choice, a lot of children would opt for the less healthy food, so its up to parents to steer them in the right direction. 

I think Jamie has done a brilliant job and should be thanked. If it wasnt for him there would still be rubbish like 'turkey twizzlers' on the school menu's!

We were lucky at our school (primary) as a group of parents had already taken on the catering and used only organic healthy produce and still managed to keep it within the price range of junk food. However, now Alex has moved to secondary school we are shocked that the catering there offers pizza's for mid-morning snack and stodgy white panini's filled with fatty cheese etc. The do offer a healthier range at lunchtime - but so far Alex has chosen to take packed lunches as he cant guarantee what will be left after he has queued.

I dont know why people are 'blaming' Jamie for educating people on what is healthy to eat? There were parents on the UK programme who fed their children chips and burgers through the gates as their little ones 'wouldnt eat' pasta etc - how pathetic. What on earth are they teaching their children?

We should all be grateful that Jamie has brought this to the government's attention and remember not to shoot the messenger.

Having said all this - I do wish they had got it right between type 1 and type 2 diabetes on the programme.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

I cant recall them going into detail about diabetes, just that they took an HbA1c test and it wa negative, it was obvoously a test for type 2 as if he was type 1, he wouldnt be overweight, he would be skin and bone........

It really does boil down to the parents broadening thier childrens pallet and I was supsrised he waited this long to get the parents involved, the parents are at the helm of every school.......

Good luck to him...............look forward to seeing what the other schools in the area are like........


----------



## Lolavegas (Sep 21, 2010)

I used to be really cynical about The Oliver until I saw one of his programmes about the '19' restaurant....Bill Clinton was coming to dine there and his chefs (all previously unemployed) were excited and had worked really hard on a special menu.

The Clinton entourage turned up and announced they were all on the South Beach Diet and just wanted plain steaks...Jamie went berserk and refused to serve them, he said his staff had worked really hard and he wasn't having them treated like this by ANYONE...then he went home despite being chased by some CLinton staff member who wanted him to meet Bill, he refused!

I was really impressed with him after that!

Also I spend a lot of time in the Southern States of America and its incredibly hard to get fresh veg, or ANY veg in restaurants, even the salad is covered with fat filled dressings...I once went to a restaurants where you could order 'Fried Chicken and 2, 3 , 4 or 5 vegetables'...the 'vegetables' were actually anything that wasn't chicken!!  Ie...Biscuits, Mash, Fried Okra and Beans fried in bacon grease!!!  The supermarkets are much better than they used to be though...but not Walmart!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 21, 2010)

I only caught the last part as id been out. I almost cried when Jaime had tears in his eyes, he couldnt believe they had no knives.  Frightening stuff, glad i wasnt born in the USA.

ps i love Jaime x


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2010)

williammcd said:


> cant take anything he says seriously ,
> after his advice to the gov they brought in the new school meals that to be honest are and were a mess ,dont know about other school but my children's school have brought back better meal choices and some of the old menu and its winning the battle of the kids leaving the school to buy food from the shops,if he had kept his nose out children would not have been put at risk walking along busy streets full of motors



In my school we weren't allowed to leave at lunchtime, but i think parents could give permission for their kids to leave.  The parents of the kids shouldn't have let them leave. Doesn't sound like a great reason to serve unhealthy food.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 21, 2010)

I must defend some kids leaving school at dinner time. I lived very close to school and got fed up of being teased for working hard (comprehensive 1977 - 82), so some terms I came home to eat (no fast food outlet anywhere near the school, but wasn't interested, anyway), instead of hanging around at school. Parents had to fill in a form about children's dinner intentions each term.


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I must defend some kids leaving school at dinner time. I lived very close to school and got fed up of being teased for working hard (comprehensive 1977 - 82), so some terms I came home to eat (no fast food outlet anywhere near the school, but wasn't interested, anyway), instead of hanging around at school. Parents had to fill in a form about children's dinner intentions each term.



yep, that's exactly the reason that people were allowed to leave at lunchtime when I was at school.

If children go to the shops to buy junk food at lunchtime, it is the parent's fault, not Jamie Olivers


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pack them a lunch, dont give them money..........result...........

and pre paid lunches are good as well, only heard that happening at private school though..........


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

just a reminder programme started 5 mins ago or maybe 6 for those following it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> just a reminder programme started 5 mins ago or maybe 6 for those following it



Thanks Steff - nearly missed it!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 27, 2010)

love it.................


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

That jobsworth woman is plain stupid!!!!!!!!


----------



## bev (Sep 27, 2010)

Chips are counted as a vegetable?Bev


----------



## oskar (Sep 28, 2010)

................................


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

oskar said:


> Interesting take on the whole school meals issue here
> 
> http://www.spiked-online.com/index.php/site/article/9500/



Thanks oskar. Whilst I would agree with the writer that giving good school meals isn't a cure-all, I do think that it is a valuable thing to do and the only way to open people's eyes in this day and age appears to be via the cult of celebrity. In the case of the American schools, the strict adherence to patently stupid rules ( a burger and chips qualifies as 'good' vegetables, but a freshly cooked vegetable stir fry is 'bad') needs challenging so that common sense is applied. The writer speaks about parental responsibility, but quite often this is lacking or the parents are poorly educated about nutrition, so they do need help and intervention to help them understand and motivate them to change.


----------



## bev (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont forget its on tonight for anyone thats interested.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I am ready and tuning in Bev! Enjoy!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent show tonight!


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Excellent show tonight!



Got all 3 episodes recorded.One evening i shall delight in watching jamie


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2010)

Jamie's on!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Last in the series tonight!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2010)

Saw one of his "30 minute meals" on Channel 4 on Sunday afternoon - realistic cooking & exciting food, provided you have all the ingredients ready.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Saw one of his "30 minute meals" on Channel 4 on Sunday afternoon - realistic cooking & exciting food, provided you have all the ingredients ready.



When he first came on the scene I disliked him, but I now liken his approach and delivery to a (more sober, probably!) Keith Floyd - genuinely interested in food and cooking and dispelling myths that it can only be prepared by 'chefs'


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

his shows at 5.30 are really good today was rogan josh and it looked yummy yum....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Steffie said:


> his shows at 5.30 are really good today was rogan josh and it looked yummy yum....



Butternut and cauliflower....it did look good......


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

That Rhonda has no idea of what Jamie has tried to achieve. OK, she agrees processed food is crap but wants to feed it to kids to get rid of it?


----------

